# Parent:  "New, long-term defence policy reflects the reality of Canada today"



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2017)

This from the Vets Ombudsman on the new def policy:


> As most of you know, the Government of Canada released its long-term defence policy on June 7. Strong, Secure, Engaged – A new defence policy for Canada commits the Government to new investments in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) over a 20 year period.
> 
> What I believe is really important for CAF serving members, Reservists, Veterans and their families is that this time, it’s not just about new investments in equipment and material. This time it’s about people, too!
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2017)

Nothing about improving the speed of delivery.  Have been at Step 1 for going on 7 months now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jun 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Nothing about improving the speed of delivery.  Have been at Step 1 for going on 7 months now.



Silly boy. That's why it's called a _long term _policy


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2017)

:facepalm:


----------



## TCM621 (26 Jun 2017)

Talked to a VAC rep today. Apparently, they are currently on June of 2016 for adjudication. I am on 9 month and 24 days.


----------



## Wookilar (18 Jul 2017)

While I feel for you, and share your experience by the way, adjudication is strictly a VAC issue and is not part of this program.

Adjudication has been screwed for years (my first experience being in 2001) and it isn't looking any better now. Just received a favourable finding from a VRAB review (letter May 5, 2017, review hearing last week of March), only for VAC to tell me that adjudication will take another 4-6 months (letter July 8, 2017)....once all the relevant data has been gathered.

While this new spin on IPSC's sounds good, since it was severely underfunded, understaffed, and without direction since the start, I will have to reserve judgement.


----------

